
Mind the Secret Bunker - pepys
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/mind-secret-bunker
======
richardfeynman
I've found a bunch of secretish bunkers and tunnels in San Francisco. They're
all over the place starting at ocean beach and going towards GG Bridge.

------
zoenolan
London Transport Museum do tours of Down Street and a few of the other disused
stations. Weill worth a visit is you can

[https://www.ltmuseum.co.uk/whats-on/hidden-london/down-
stree...](https://www.ltmuseum.co.uk/whats-on/hidden-london/down-street)

Another interesting station is Chancery Lane and the kingsway exchange

[https://www.subbrit.org.uk/sites/kingsway-telephone-
exchange...](https://www.subbrit.org.uk/sites/kingsway-telephone-exchange/)

Other closed stations

[http://www.abandonedstations.org.uk/](http://www.abandonedstations.org.uk/)

------
PostOnce
this reminds me of a story from Jason Scott's podcast about a hidden garage
for high end motorcycles that appears outwardly to be a residential apartment,
where he muses about how many other interesting things must be hidden in our
cities

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g3TOirIFh4s](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g3TOirIFh4s)

------
osullivj
Didn't know that the Cabinet War Rooms only came into operation after the
Blitz; I'd always assumed all those underground scenes we see in war movies
like the recent Gary Oldman Churchill movie were set in the War Rooms.

